

Show HN: A Twitter management app I've been working on over the last year - kryptonix
http://www.cannycrow.com/

======
kryptonix
I've been working on this app for about a year on and off now. Everything was
designed/built by me personally.

It's still very much beta and still needs a lot of work but I'd love to hear
any comments you guys have.

There is a free trial if you'd like to try it out =)

------
edoceo
What's up with that pricing? Why $6.35/mo and then $13.25? Mark it 8 dude,
make the next step 15.

